# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الملك يشدد على اهمية السلام والتقريب بين الشعوب

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>عمان - بترا - استقبل جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وجلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي امس وفد جمعية زملاء الأعمال الدولية الذي يزور 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

